# Uses for Acorn Tops



## Bingo (Sep 24, 2015)

This might be weird to ask but I was curious if the top that is attached to acorns would be good to use as fire starting while camping. Thinking about making a survival kit with pill bottles and since we have alot of oak trees around if whole or broken acorn tops/hood's would be good camp fire starter?


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Use an old metal container or BBQ and try it out


----------



## missoulafence (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm sure it would burn, not sure if it would be better than dried pine needles or twigs.
www.missoulafencebuilder.com


----------

